# base rock in gta area?



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Where can I find some small peices of baserock in the GTA area.

Like 3-5 inches in size?


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Big Als generally has base rock- petrified coral in the rock bins. I have purchased base rock cheap on ebay in the past.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Mops.ca also carries it from CaribSea in 50lb units for ~$60. I know it's mail order, but I found they're cheaper for Eco Complete than any of the LFS even with shipping included, especially when 40lbs or more. Might be worth checking out. Can you break this stuff yourself? I'm not a salty person so I dunno.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

I noticed the ones from caribsea or not that porous. I wanted something like this

http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7416

These are amazing dry base rocks but they are sold from a US site that does not ship to Canada.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Check NAFB and BulkReefSupply

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=602&reviews_id=180


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

nice... even though its 50 bucks to ship it to me =(

Any idea how many rocks ill be getting if i ask for the small (5-8inch) and 50lbs?

just an approx number?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry I have no idea. You also will be adding LR to seed the tank right?


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Ya im planning to buy

30lbs of

http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog...=1691&osCsid=ec0017f3b9518307fead43abcb52030b

and 30lbs of

http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=286_60&products_id=1335

Is that a good idea?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Why are you planning to buy from Quebec for your LR? Why not here in the GTA?

PS I replied to your email, just let me know.


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

The ones from the store i went to dont have like the different kinds. I want like different kinds.

The Tonga ones that I could find in GTA are more expensive.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you check with ReefRaft?


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

7.50 a lb at reefraft for tonga.

and they dont have any atm. Their site is also giving me errors as google says that it may be harmful to my computer  

and when i emailed them i got failure to deliver  

So i had to call.


----------

